
Short & Tweet: Twitter CEO Evan Williams Q&A - prakash
http://www.portfolio.com/executives/features/2009/02/11/Twitter-CEO-Evan-Williams-Q-and-A
======
gibsonf1
_"We haven’t really studied the business cases that much. We’re 25 people, and
75 percent are focused on the product and engineering and operations. And we
literally have no business people in the company, so this isn’t an area we’re
really focusing on."_

I think they may do well to get a business person in there to help them figure
out how to make money.

